
These are the first Windows 10 ARM laptops – The Verge - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/5/16734402/windows-10-arm-snapdragon-laptop-hp-asus-lenovo-hands-on
======
michel-slm
Anyone knows if Secure Boot on these laptops are locked down, or if they allow
users to add additional keys?

i.e. can we run Linux on these?

